# Which new artists are keeping "Rock" alive?



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

A couple of other threads inspired me to ask this question.

Rock & Roll has always reinvented itself by borrowing from its past.

With that in mind, are there any new artists that are keeping the spirit alive? Making clever or inventive music with a nod to the past?

I'll start off with the U.K.'s Bloc Party. They've just released their fourth album and each one of them is different from the previous. IMHO Bloc Party have interesting arrangements, great vocals and lyrics, and a willingness to embrace technology to make inventive records. 

[video=youtube_share;CVHLoLSYZQU]http://youtu.be/CVHLoLSYZQU[/video]


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

There are some aspects that make me think rock music is incredibly healthy, but I don't listen to the radio. Instead, often inspired by posts such as yours, I just surf around on youtube stumbling across all kinds of things. Some examples of some artists that I think meet your criteria follow:

[video=youtube_share;aZGn4LncY0g]http://youtu.be/aZGn4LncY0g[/video]

Neil


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Maybe it's because I'm an old fart, but the emotional power of this song blows me away.

[video=youtube_share;0CFX4o__fNg]http://youtu.be/0CFX4o__fNg[/video]

Neil


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Half the band may look like they had too much smack the night before, but just love the retro edge of breaking guitar and bass in this:

[video=youtube_share;mqojr5lc3ls]http://youtu.be/mqojr5lc3ls[/video]

Neil


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

This one may be an older example of their work, but these guys have all sorts of nods to the past - from delta blues through to punk - all mixed in every song.

[video=youtube_share;abKjC7EX2Zs]http://youtu.be/abKjC7EX2Zs[/video]

Neil


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I could go on and on (and probably will), but I'll leave it with the guy who I reckon is possibly the single most influential innovator out there at the moment.

[video=youtube_share;iErNRBTPbEc]http://youtu.be/iErNRBTPbEc[/video]

Neil


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I love these posts Neil! 

Thanks


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Blur guitarist Graham Coxon's solo project. He's actually one of my favourite guitarists.

This track from 2004's "Happiness in Magazines" is keeping some Pistols' vibe alive. Subsequent releases have included an acoustic Nick Drake inspired album and more recently a foray into electronic rock.

[video=youtube_share;HuF_ncQjdVQ]http://youtu.be/HuF_ncQjdVQ[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I've liked the Arctic Monkeys ever since my best friend in the UK sent me an email commanding me to go see them at Lee's Palace because "they were going to be massive."

They didn't disappoint and have indeed become massive! Clever lyrics and a wee nod to the 60's.

[video=youtube_share;bmVerkoFPJU]http://youtu.be/bmVerkoFPJU[/video]


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;8OmLFhy1Gck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OmLFhy1Gck[/video]

I've seen Ben several times in the past 10 years. Buy the CD-DVD from the 2009 Montreal Jazz Festival, it was one of the best concerts I've ever attended.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;HNzQszt5QiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNzQszt5QiE[/video]

The clip isn't the highest quality, but thought I'd send a shout out to some local boys.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> A couple of other threads inspired me to ask this question.
> 
> Rock & Roll has always reinvented itself by borrowing from its past.
> 
> ...


Personally, I like rock and roll where I can understand the words. Most of them were pretty fuzzy. Also, the intro was too long. Some groups do this and why, I ask? So, while they have talent, not my cup of tea, I'm afraid.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> I've liked the Arctic Monkeys ever since my best friend in the UK sent me an email commanding me to go see them at Lee's Palace because "they were going to be massive."
> 
> They didn't disappoint and have indeed become massive! Clever lyrics and a wee nod to the 60's.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;bmVerkoFPJU]http://youtu.be/bmVerkoFPJU[/video]


Good guitar work and the vocals were easily understood. However, I don't like "talking" vocals. I think the lead singer can sing, but again, not my cup of tea.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't hear too much 'rock' (British or otherwise) these days that gets a second listen.

A friend suggested giving these guys a try. Being a big fan of Southern Rock, these good ol' boys seem to be carrying on some of that tradition. 

Nothing new or earth shattering here ...... but they're growing on me.


[video=youtube;oANut3ZzmYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oANut3ZzmYw[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > I've liked the Arctic Monkeys ever since my best friend in the UK sent me an email commanding me to go see them at Lee's Palace because "they were going to be massive."
> ...


Dang I'll have to try harder! 

For reference purposes what is your cup if tea?


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

So a little more rock and/or roll, although probably more in a California vein than a southern one, would be this duo:

[video=youtube_share;x_PrT25o8Vs]http://youtu.be/x_PrT25o8Vs[/video]

And I categorically deny posting this clip for any ulterior or nefarious motives whatsoever............ maybe.

Neil


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

[video=youtube;irNtyaNHq5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irNtyaNHq5A&amp;list=FLr_BlkgnB73oJllpUX3DjzQ[/video]

Clairy Brown and the Bangin' Rackettes keepin the groove going.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Oh that's brilliant Jim! Love vids/groups with an undercurrent of humour.

Neil


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

In terms of saving "rock" I always assume people mean heavier rock that isn't metal. Love these guys:

[video=youtube;2DQoVPR7bSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DQoVPR7bSY[/video]

TG


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Option1 said:


> This one may be an older example of their work, but these guys have all sorts of nods to the past - from delta blues through to punk - all mixed in every song.
> 
> 
> Neil


As I stated in another thread here my most highly anticipated album of 2013 is the new BRMC (them and QOTSA I suppose) - every album so far from them has been stellar.



traynor_garnet said:


> In terms of saving "rock" I always assume people mean heavier rock that isn't metal. Love these guys:
> 
> 
> TG


I really dig the title track from this album

[video=youtube;yyjYkfxLfug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyjYkfxLfug[/video]

But overall prefer Baby Darling to Sweet Sour as an album. I may just need to give it another listen or two though...


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

At the risk of running this thread on for too many pages....
I'll just post links with some quick comments for a few.

Black Grease by The Black Angels - YouTube
Black Angels - very stoner groove Doorsy stuff. Admittedly all the tunes start to run together but it's still great stuff

The Heavy - What Makes A Good Man? (Official Video) - YouTube
The Heavy - Their new album The Glorious Dead is their best yet I would say, a British rock group with some funk, punk and rock all rolled into one

Menomena "Pique" - YouTube
Menomena - Definitely from the Alternative/Indie side of things - The album Mines was absolutely stellar and the new Moms is also filled with great tunes


But no guarantees that any of these will be your cup of tea.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

About 5 years old now, but I like these guys too. The Trews

[video=youtube;kA2lHoJzhwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA2lHoJzhwM[/video]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

to help with the Canadian content:

[video=youtube;tEKP2ZNWoTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEKP2ZNWoTA[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

... some more Canadian content:

[video=youtube;lDSXAEz8PfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDSXAEz8PfM[/video]


----------



## KV242 (Jan 6, 2013)

Definitely the Truck! Nice to see somebody list them! Monster Truck are definitely carrying the rock torch and leading the way! If you haven't had a listen to these guys, you are missing out! I accidentally stumbled across these guys a couple years ago that the Dakota and they absolutely brought the house down! Man did they rock it! I've seen them many times since and they never fail to sell out the house and then bring it down! Was even delighted to witness them steal the show from the Sheep Herders, I mean Sheep Dogs at a show in St Catherine's. Check em out!


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

*Poor Young Things*

More Canadian content (Thunder Bay and now Toronto):

[video=youtube_share;i0i1A9QXwo8]http://youtu.be/i0i1A9QXwo8[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> Dang I'll have to try harder!
> 
> For reference purposes what is your cup if tea?


I'm more of a classic rock guy; Floyd, Zeppelin, Aerosmith, Guess Who, BTO, etc. But I also like many other genres from country to even the odd classical piece.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This is an older cut from Clutch, great album...

[video=youtube;uvgFqMjOG-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvgFqMjOG-Q[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I found these guys last year, killer. Great vid...

[video=youtube;WQPfQvLIseA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQPfQvLIseA[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good to see some Canadian content in here.
Another great one from the Trews...

[video=youtube;4FoGdD8LoAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FoGdD8LoAs[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Rival Sons...

[video=youtube;UtIZpnIxR1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtIZpnIxR1Q[/video]


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

This is a great thread! Thanks for all the suggestions, you've kept me busy searching them out further. I have a group in mind named Witchcraft from Sweden. I really dig their latest (2012) album called 'Legend' which is a deviation from their first two but for the better. Here's a track found on that album.

[video=youtube;ENiQWqnP90U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENiQWqnP90U[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Spoon from Austin, Texas. 

[video=youtube_share;3W3oXDNTuJ4]http://youtu.be/3W3oXDNTuJ4[/video]


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Speaking of Spoon.
My personal favourite track from them.
I prefer the album cut but this still is a great version.

[video=youtube;18ILdmIOep0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ILdmIOep0[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I found these guys last year, killer. Great vid...
> 
> [video=youtube;WQPfQvLIseA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQPfQvLIseA[/video]


Totally freaking awesome, a dream gig! Except NOOOOO NOT THE PINBALL [email protected]@!!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The Red Fang video is hilarious. Thanks for the link, sulphur.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Monster Truck is the only band I can think of. Big Wreck, I Mother Earth - amazing bands that reformed. Sheepdogs offer absolutely nothing new - they sound like so many bands that have come and gone.

I saw MT before they blew up (and haven't really since) - good band, I dig 'em. As my buddy put it "IT'S ALL RIFFS!"

I'm a metalhead with a punk streak though, what do I know


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I was recently introduced to Biffy Clyro from Scotland. Not sure what to make of them yet.


[video=youtube_share;D2v4YsLpI8c]http://youtu.be/D2v4YsLpI8c[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

My Can Con contribution. The Mercy Now.

R O C K

[video=youtube_share;Xof_p52fFl0]http://youtu.be/Xof_p52fFl0[/video]


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> Spoon from Austin, Texas.


Thanks for this video. Haven't heard them before, but they really nail all lot of things that I try to get across to younger bands I record. 

Keep it simple. Present an interesting arrangement (and that can lead to an interesting mix). The rhythm section is sooooooo important. The whole is more important than any single part. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> My Can Con contribution. The Mercy Now.
> 
> R O C K
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Xof_p52fFl0]http://youtu.be/Xof_p52fFl0[/video]


Saw these guys open for Grady a couple of years ago, became an instant fan. Great band with an original feel to it.

Lots of other great stuff mentioned on this thread: Clutch, Monster Truck, Red Fang, Rival Sons, Spoon


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Biffy Clyro sounds like pop punk to me - not bad at all.

How could I not give a shout out to probably my favourite band out of Toronto, The Flatliners. Probably my favourite band to date.

If you want emotion:
The Flatliners | "Eulogy" [Official Video] - YouTube

and their latest

The Flatliners | "Count Your Bruises" [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I found these guys last year, killer. Great vid...
> 
> [video=youtube;WQPfQvLIseA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQPfQvLIseA[/video]



Great clips sulphur. Your definition of "Rock" seems to line up better with mine. Not a knock on other clips, I just grew up listening to my brother 60's and 70's albums and this type of stuff fits my definition of 'rock' more. A lot of the other stuff just reminds me of the 'alternative' music from my teen years. I am not some type of genre nazi, I am just a serious fan of heavy rock music. So I take the term 'it rocks' seriously lol.

Clutch have been putting out amazing albums for years, and that Red Fang "Murder the Mountain" album is one of the best hard rock albums I have heard in years.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

These guys opened for Motorhead last time they toured here. The singer has a fantastic Podcast called "Rocknowledgy".

[video=youtube;FJ9MAaeCWo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ9MAaeCWo0[/video]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Another great video from Red Fang's previous album:

[video=youtube;fuRKRFjm-HA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuRKRFjm-HA[/video]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I love The Sword:

[video=youtube;GTYrAF0wi8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTYrAF0wi8g[/video]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Graveyard:

[video=youtube;k8jqUHYiSl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8jqUHYiSl0[/video]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

As far as albums I am looking forward too, Queens Of The Stone Age are recording with both Dave Grohl and Nick Oliveri again. I haven't been a huge fan of their last couple of albums, but Songs For The Deaf was a masterpiece. Hopefully they can recapture the magic.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Not a knock on other clips, I just grew up listening to my brother 60's and 70's albums and this type of stuff fits my definition of 'rock' more.
> 
> I am just a serious fan of heavy rock music. So I take the term 'it rocks' seriously lol.



Well it's all relative I guess because some folks think Bill Haley "rocked" and he did! As hard as it is to believe his music actually offended some people. 

Not sure if the Screamin' Black Cadillacs are still around, but I saw them play while strolling through Kensington Market one day. The sheer power that can come from one Gretsch, an upright bass and two piece drum kit shocked me.

It made me realize how "punk" some of these 50's Rockabilly bands must have been live. I am so used to hearing old "conservative" recordings with little kick drum or bass. It never occurred to me how much they actually "rocked" back in the day.

Not the greatest recording, but here you go...

[video=youtube_share;NAHtED_CaYA]http://youtu.be/NAHtED_CaYA[/video]


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Well said!

Must admit to being bemused by the thoughts of some that apparently the term "rock" only belongs to those verging on metal. I've got classical music albums that rock, seriously rock. It's not a definition that can be owned by any one genre and I certainly refuse point blank to let it be appropriated in that way by a bunch of kids who think they invented the word.

I honestly fail to understand why people are so committed to categorising music so completely. There seems to be this phenomenon of pigeon-holing every piece of music and only those who like that genre are allowed to like that music, and conversely if you like one genre, you must under no circumstances be caught enjoying music from another. Those who do so don't know what they're missing. 

Music isn't about genres, or even whether it rocks or not, it's about emotions, sounds, pictures, stories, thoughts, the past, the future, the now, love, life, sex, drugs, everything. Open your minds and learn to enjoy it all.

Neil


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

These guys have been around for decades but came back on my radar after their new album kept showing up on "Best of 2012" lists.

I've always thought that lead singer Jeff McDonald sounds remarkably like John Lennon circa 1963-1964.

Ladies and gentlemen I give you...REDD KROSS

[video=youtube_share;KrAKLCWjNkw]http://youtu.be/KrAKLCWjNkw[/video]


ps is that a Peavey guitar he's playing?!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Option1 said:


> Well said!
> 
> Must admit to being bemused by the thoughts of some that apparently the term "rock" only belongs to those verging on metal. I've got classical music albums that rock, seriously rock. It's not a definition that can be owned by any one genre and I certainly refuse point blank to let it be appropriated in that way by a bunch of kids who think they invented the word.
> 
> ...


To clarify, I don't think it is confined to just 'heavy' music. I just don't consider atmospheric pop music to be really 'rocking'. That doesn't not mean I don't think it's good. I just grew up listening to Rockabilly, classic rock, and heavy rock. That is Rock n' Roll and Rock music in my mind. Stuff like the Arctic Monkey's etc, while being great music, has more relation to the pop and alternative music I listened to in highschool in my mind. I don't listen to it and say 'that f'n ROCKS'. I listen to it and say 'that's great'. If someone asks me what a good rockin album is, I am not going to pick Coldplay for example. I'll pick Red Fang or Black Keys. That's because of the trends and genres of my lifetime. That has nothing to do with having an 'open' mind. I LISTEN to almost every band posted in the thread. I go to see TSO play. I love traditional country music. I love thrash metal. I am not missing out on anything. 

Someone else will have a different perspective. This is a discussion forum, and discussion is about voicing opinions. I am just voicing mine. I am allowed to post who's picks I like. Or is that not ok with you?


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Hmmm, don't think I actually mentioned anyone in particular, but I'm certainly equally entitled to voice my opinion. I also have no problem with people disagreeing with that opinion. Shit, there's even times when I disagree with myself - half the fun can be had in playing devil's advocate. Life's like that. :tongue73:

Neil


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Back to your cages you two and now back to our thread. (My lame segue!)

The Enemy. I think these guys "rock" 

Reminds me of The Jam occasionally, the same razor sharp tongue of a young Paul Weller.

[video=youtube_share;uO3f69rWtEM]http://youtu.be/uO3f69rWtEM[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that it has a lot to do with what you were exposed to growing up, I suppose.
Your posts and back story torndownunit sound similar to mine and that's the music I'm into too.
Thanks for some of those clips, I'll be checking those out further.

It's not that I don't like some of the examples, it's just different perspsectives.

I agree with you too Neil, I think that you're both agreeing on some points.
It's not defined into one genre, there are many that do rock!

Here's one form The Bakerton Group, it's actually Clutch without the vocals...

[video=youtube;Rhb9o5CfDhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rhb9o5CfDhg[/video]


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I see someone already mentioned Blackberry Smoke so I'll toss these guys in. Speaking of referencing the past.

[video=youtube;cdFyRzI1XII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdFyRzI1XII[/video]


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

J S Moore said:


> ..... Speaking of referencing the past ......


Yes, these guys seem to be borrowing from a few 'past' influences ...... interesting how they make it work and have used it to create their own sound ...... will definitely keep an eye on these guys.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

More excellent "Canadian Content"
Wide Mouth Mason - Montreux Jazz Fest - July 1997 - 03 - This Mourning - YouTube


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Option1 said:


> Well said!
> 
> Must admit to being bemused by the thoughts of some that apparently the term "rock" only belongs to those verging on metal. I've got classical music albums that rock, seriously rock. It's not a definition that can be owned by any one genre and I certainly refuse point blank to let it be appropriated in that way by a bunch of kids who think they invented the word.
> 
> ...


+1. Boo on pigeonholing (that sounded like the title of an e-mail that got caught in my spam filter) and yay for Beethoven, he definitely rocked! If you understand how his music was received during his time, one could make the argument that Ludwig von was the first punk. I recall seeing an interview w/ Blackmore where the interviewer was giving him grief over the simplicity of "Smoke On The Water", & Ritchie says "Really? Ever hear of Beethoven's 5th?"


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

loudtubeamps said:


> More excellent "Canadian Content"
> Wide Mouth Mason - Montreux Jazz Fest - July 1997 - 03 - This Mourning - YouTube


I still don't understand why they weren't HUGE. Good looking kids, great songs, fabulous musicians including a great vocal. Their debut album was strong end to end.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Agreed.

They're having a bit of a resurgence with Gordie Johnson in the band now and did tours with Big Sugar. The Big and Wide tour.
However, they don't seem to get as much attention they'd deserve, IMO.

I saw them live years ago, and they put on a great show. Great musicianship. Lots of energy and lots of fun stuff.

They do have a bit of political thread running through their lives if not their music. Not that it matters to me. I just wonder if that's hurt them on the business side of things at all. I don't know, of course and I might be way off base but I don't know why they aren't bigger than they are.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Rock is dead...long live Rock

you want some heavy music? listen to Rachmaninoff....I think he put the "Rach" into music



[video=youtube;R_KbyDBvxrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_KbyDBvxrU[/video]


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't know if these guys were mentioned as I haven't gone through each page of this thread but I am an acoustic rocker so I am really digging these guys:
[video=youtube;CTew0ga2viw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTew0ga2viw[/video]


----------

